# Snail Eating Fish



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

Got a nice, planted 10g with a male (docile)betta and about eight million tiny, annoying pond snails.

What would be a good snail eating fish to stick in there? I want to use an assassin snail as a last resort, I'd prefer a fish. x3


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

There are a few fish which each snails, but one isn't compatible with bettas and the other shouldn't be in a 10 gallon.

Your viable options are the assassin or manual removal to keep numbers down. But you'll probably never be able to get rid of them all. Just part of having live plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Get an Assassin Snail. Mine completely cleared my tank and when I do see the occasional pond or bladder snail I only see it once. I have Nerites in the same tank with no problems.

Assassin Snails are pretty, too.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

At first I thought your title meant that a snail was eating a fish and then I got visions of cone snails.


----------



## TenoriTaiga (Mar 27, 2014)

loaches eat snails. 
Clown loaches grow big and prefer to be in schools so if you're going to upgrade to a 75 gal in the future it'd be a decent choice. Finding baby clown loaches is difficult since most people return their little clowns to the stores when they get too big for them to take care of.









Kuhli loaches eat snails they get to be about 4 inches in length at adult size. These also enjoy the company of fellow kuhli loaches.









There are also yoyo loaches 









and dojo loaches









those are the more common loaches that are sold in the lfs in my area. You might want to consider their adult sizes/maximum sizes before deciding on the fish you would like to introduce to your tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

As Briz said, most snail eating fish shouldn't be in a 10 gallon. 

Personally, I would never put loaches in a 10 gallon as, 1) It doesn't have the long "footprint" loaches need; and, 2) Loaches are very social and you need to keep at least three for them to feel safe.


----------



## Plakattyphoon1234 (Apr 6, 2014)

Assasian snails or a automatic snail trap would work. After you trap them all, crush them as a treat for your betta!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Plaka. Whatever you do, do not turn them loose as it is illegal. You have to kill them or see if the pet store will take them to feed their fish.


----------

